# Help with hob



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

I wonder if the wide community of knowledgeable motorhomers can advise me on a problem my friend is having.

He has an old Swift Kontiki, 1994 that needs a new grill , he has replaced the jet, but the flame still does not flow through to the burner. A dealer has advised him that he has to replace the whole hob, which is in good working order, as it is very differcult to source the grill on its own, but because we live in NI we do not know of any caravan breakers.

He has also tried going to a couple of dealers, but the only help would give was to charge £350+, so a good second hand one is the way to go.

Does anybody know where a second hand unit could be purchased?

The original hob is a Vanette 4000/2 ho which he has been advised is now obsolete

The size of the hob is 51 cm (20'') wide, by 41 cm (16'') long

The hole it needs to fill is 48 cm (18'') wide by 40 cm (15'') long.


Any help would be gratefully received.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't offer any practical help without firtling about with your mate's grill.

I'll give your post a bump though. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you tried O'Learys, they have a tremendous range of parts.

cabby


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Cabby do you have more details on O'Learys. 

Many thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would recommend a quick trip to Leisure Technical Solutions in Dromore, Co. Down. There is not much the owner Simon Burke does not know about motorhomes and sourcing parts for them. You can contact Simon on 07739797955, Alan.

Edit: I should probably add that even when they are working properly the grills in the vans we have had have been pretty useless any way. I would not hold out much hope of even the grill in a new cooker being any good.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> . . . Edit: I should probably add that even when they are working properly the grills in the vans we have had have been pretty useless any way. I would not hold out much hope of even the grill in a new cooker being any good.


I would agree with erneboy, none of the grills in any of the three different makes of 'van we've had have been any real use. We take a normal electric pop-up toaster for when we're on hookup or gennie and a folding camping type toaster for use on one of the gas rings when we're not. Anything else that would normally need grilling goes on the gas barbie, we just have to forego cheese on toast for the duration :wink:

I certainly wouldn't go to any time, trouble or expense to repair our grill if it wasn't working.


----------



## fitzgill (Dec 23, 2008)

Many thanks to all. 

I think he will like the idea of a folding camping type toaster. Sounds much cheaper to. 
.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try this link. found it in our search section, only did that to see if I could still remember how to use it. :lol: :lol:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

cabby


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

*grill*

try magnum motorhomes ,they also have a large range of parts.but olearys are very good too. and frontier leisure.co.uk


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
You could also try. www.leisurespares.co.uk I found these helpful.

Ron


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

You could also ask your local domestic gas appliance engineer if he could help, he can only say no.


----------

